# Gelöst: Internetverbindung ist da, nur DNS nicht

## KickaZz

Schönen Guten morgen.

Ich brauche eure Hilfe ich kann nicht mehr.

Ich bin Azubi im 2 Lehrerjahr als Fachinformatiker/Systemintegration. Ich war bis gerade der Meinung ich hab sowas nicht nötig zu posten bin schlau genug die suchfunktion oder google zu benutzten was mir in 90 % aller Fälle immer weitergeholfen hat.

Ich sitzte hier seit gestern 2 Uhr mittags und probiere verzweifelt Gentoo zu instalieren. Wir arbeiten zwar in der Schule auch mit Linux aber trotzdem hab ich so wie gut kein plan. Ich hab mich erkundigt und Gentoo kann man halt so genial an seinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen anpassen. Ja ich weiß ich hätte mir die Live cd laden können hätte alles schön mit einen grafischen installer machen können. Aber was bringt mir das da lern ich nichts bei. Ich hab mir gesagt ja machts das auf die oldschool art. Ich wollte erst nen gentoo von Stage 1 instalieren aber als ich gehört habe das dauert alles so elendig lange bis es compiliert ist hab ich mich doch für die Stage 3 instalation entschieden. Ich bin ja nicht doof hab mir erst vmware besorgt und so das alles mal bischen getestet. 

Ich benutzte zur instalation install-x86-minimal-2007.0-r1.iso. 

Mein System:

Athlon xp 2400+

nforce2 Board

1024 dual Channel Ram

Geforce 6600GT

ich Benutzte zur Hilfe der instalation folgende Seiten:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/faq.xml#doc_chap2

http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Gentoo_VdrInstallation2

http://www0.fh-trier.de/~theisd/gentoo/installing_gentoo.html

Ich hab mittlerweile hier 6 DiN A4 Seiten mir vollgeschrieben mit Notizen wichtige Befehle wichtige Information. Also man kann mir keine Vorwürfe machen ich hätte nicht vorher alles probiert um es alleine zu schaffen.

Die minimal instalation setzt ja voraus das man eine internetverbindung hat. Unter Vmware hatte ich keine Probleme.

Ich hab alles schön nach anleitung gemacht platten partioniert und bei der Internetverbindung mach ich dann "net-setup" leg ne feste ip fest zack ich konnte alles mit den installer laden.

Nun gut jetzt will ich das alles auf mein richtiges system haben. Ich mach alles ganz genauso net-setup leg feste ip fest. Dann mach pppoe-setup leg mein user name fest und mein pw für adsl verbindung. wenn ich dann ppoe-start mache sagt er mir connectet! Ich guck unter ifconfig steht auch dann als erstes eth0 dan localhost und dann die ppp0 für meine adsl Verbindung. Aber wenn ich dann ping www.google.de oder mit links www.gentoo.org probiere auf dem Internet zuzugreifen dann sagt er mir das er google nicht erreichen kann. Ich hab auch schon mit nano -w /etc/ppp/pap-secrets || chap-secrets geguckt ob alles richtig eingetragen ist. Ist alles richtig. Dann hab ich per google den Befehl pppoe-connect gefunden hab ich mal direkt ausprobiert. Der sagt bum bum verbunden aber er kommt nicht mehr zurück zur eingabe ich muss dann unsauber mit Strg+ c das beenden. Der sagt mir dann zwar per ifconfig das die verbindung besteht, aber im Internet komm ich immer noch nicht. Dann hab ich probiert bei der Netzwerkkarte unter Gateway die dynamische ip eingetragen die unter ifconfig bei ppp0 stand aber hat alles auch nichts gebracht. Dann wollt ich da was fummeln mit dhcpcd und udhcp hör mir auf das hat alles nichts gebracht. Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache. Ich dank euch schon mal im voraus wenn mir einer hier weiterhelfen kann.

MFG K!ckLast edited by KickaZz on Sat Dec 22, 2007 11:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## disi

moin,

Sagt er er bei ping www.google.com  "unreachable" oder "unknown host"? Bekommst du eine IP angezeigt fuer den host www.google.com?

Welche Eintraege macht er denn in der /etc/resolv.conf als nameservers?

----------

## KickaZz

Der sagt mir beim pingen unknow host. Genau das gleiche sagt er mir auch wenn ich links öffne und auf ne url  gehen will.  in etc/resolv.conf die gibs zwar wenn ich die aber mit den nano öffne steht da garnichts.

MFG

K!ck

----------

## Anarcho

 *KickaZz wrote:*   

> Der sagt mir beim pingen unknow host. Genau das gleiche sagt er mir auch wenn ich links öffne und auf ne url  gehen will.  in etc/resolv.conf die gibs zwar wenn ich die aber mit den nano öffne steht da garnichts.
> 
> MFG
> 
> K!ck

 

Dann solltest du da schleunigst etwas eintragen. Komischerweise bekommst du von deinem Provider keine Nameserver mitgeteilt oder du hast in der Konfiguration vom DSL entsprechendes nicht aktiviert.

Trage einfach

```
nameserver 217.115.138.24
```

ein. Das ist ein öffentlicher DNS Server (http://www.tech-faq.com/lang/de/public-dns-servers.shtml)

----------

## KickaZz

Ich denke mal schon das ich die konfiguration aktiviert habe. Also ich mache pppoe-setup--> Verbindungsname---->eth0--->no bei demand -----> bei dns kann ich ja nix eintragen bekomm ich ja eigentlich vom provider-----> pw ----> bei firewall mach ich 0.

Dann mach ich pppoe-start und der sagt mir connected! das überprüfe ich auch dann auch noch mal mit hilfe von ifconfig dann steht da unten ppp0 die inetadress und P---T---P auch noch mal ne ip.

Ich halte mich eigentlich an der Anleitung zum Systemaufsetzten von der minimal cd. Wenn ich einmal ein system stehen habe dann will ich erst anfangen außer der reihe zu fummeln  :Embarassed: 

Mein Provider ist versatel. Hier regional heisst er gelsennet.

Ich probiers mal aus. Danke schon mal im Voraus.

----------

## KickaZz

Nach der Reihenfolge hab ich es gemacht :

net-setup eth0 --->manuelle ipadresse zugewiesen

ppoe-setup

nano -w /etc/resolv.conf ---->nameserver 217.115.138.24 eingetragen überprüft ob er es gespeiert hat

pppoe-start sagt er mir connected und mit pppoe-connect verbindert er nur kommt aber nicht automatisch zurück zur eingabe.

der sagt mir immer noch unknow host

Wenn ich aber jetzt ping www.google.de mache dauert es länger bis ich zur eingabe zurückkehre.

(ich hatte gestern auch mal die ipadressen angepingt die unter ppp0 standen das ging komischerweise)

MFG 

K!ck

----------

## disi

wenn du das Modem direkt an die Netzwerkkarte haengst, dann sollte man keine IP zuweisen? (bin mir da nicht sicher, ist ewig her aber macht Sinn) Versuche das mal bitte ohne feste IP auf der Netzwerkkarte.

Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von 

```
route
```

 hier posten?

Dann zeigt er deinen default gateway an.

----------

## Anarcho

Bitte die pppoe Einwahl unbedingt VOR dem editieren der /etc/resolv.conf durchführen. Es könnte sein das er die Datei wieder überschreibt.

----------

## KickaZz

Ja klar hab ich mir fast gedacht. Ich mach immer erst das pppoe setup dann hab ich das eingetragen.

Ich hab hier mal 2 Bilder aufgenommen mit mein handy gemacht reingestellt was bei dem befehl route rauskommt. 

Anm: Ich habe nur mein netzwerkadapter eine feste ip zugewiesen und dann das pppoe setup ausgeführt nicht aber den namenserver eingetragen!!!

Sorry für die schlechte ich habs leider net besser hinbekommen.Last edited by KickaZz on Sat Dec 22, 2007 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Also das sieht gut aus.

Trag doch mal nach dem Verbindungsaufbau den default gateway in die /etc/resolv.conf ein:

```
echo "nameserver 62.214.64.191" >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## KickaZz

Ich hab nochmal ein bild von ifconfig gemacht hoffe das hilft weiter

Ich werd das mal jetzt probieren mit den nameserver. Wenn ihr etwas längere zeit nichts von mir hört dann hats dann geklappt werde aber auf jeden fall weiterberichten sodass andere die das gleiche problem haben schauen können obs hilft.

Mfg

K!cKLast edited by KickaZz on Sat Dec 22, 2007 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KickaZz

Ich hab nachdem ich pppoe-start eingegeben habe und er gesagt Connected!

mit hilfe des befehls echo "nameserver 62.214.64.191" >> /etc/resolv.conf eingetragen. Ich hab nochmal mit nano -w /etc/resolv.conf überprüft ob er auch wircklich da drin steht. Stimmt alles.

Er sagt mir aber immer noch unknow host  :Sad: 

----------

## disi

Kannst du den gateway anpingen?

```
ping 62.214.64.191
```

----------

## KickaZz

Ja kann ich.

Guckst du hier :Last edited by KickaZz on Sat Dec 22, 2007 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Dann ist alles in Ordnung mit deiner Modemverbindung.

Nur die Namensaufloesung geht nicht, das schraenkt das Problem auf die etc/resolv.conf und die dort eingetragenen DNS-Server ein.

mach mal:

```
dig www.gentoo.org
```

was sagt er da bei "SERVER" (das ist der nameserver, den er fragt).

//edit: oder 

```
nslookup www.gentoo.org
```

 *ich dachte der waere schon ewig durch "dig" abgeloest wordenLast edited by disi on Thu Dec 20, 2007 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KickaZz

Ich kann den Befehl dig www.gentoo.org

nicht ausführen er sagt mir unbekannter befehler.....

----------

## KickaZz

Der Befehl nsloockup geht auch nicht. Auch unbekannter befehl

----------

## think4urs11

 *Quote:*   

> Trag doch mal nach dem Verbindungsaufbau den default gateway in die /etc/resolv.conf ein:
> 
> ```
> echo "nameserver 62.214.64.191" >> /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Das das Default-GW auf Seiten des ISP gleichzeitig auch DNS-Server ist dürfte eher die Ausnahme sein.

Versuch doch mal einen oder mehrere der folgenden DNS die 'gehören' alle Versatel, sollten also prinzipiell für dich funktionieren:

62.72.64.237

62.72.64.241

212.7.148.65

212.7.148.97

nslookup sowie dig gehören beide zu net-dns/bind-tools

----------

## furanku

 *KickaZz wrote:*   

> Der Befehl nsloockup geht auch nicht. Auch unbekannter befehl

 

nslookup, nicht nsloockup, sonst hilfts nicht beim nslockup.   :Very Happy: 

Entschuldige den Kalauer, ich weiß, Humor kann man am wenigsten gebrauchen wenn man ein Problem hat. Du hast da ein "c" zuviel im nsloo(c)kup.

----------

## humanthing

 *KickaZz wrote:*   

> -----> bei dns kann ich ja nix eintragen bekomm ich ja eigentlich vom provider

 

Bei DNS kann man entweder die IPs der Nameserver eintragen oder einfach server, dann lässt er sich das vom Provider geben. Steht ganz klein im Text der bei pppoe-setup kommt, hat auch bisschen gedauert bis ich das gefunden hab...   :Cool: 

----------

## KickaZz

 *humanthing wrote:*   

>  *KickaZz wrote:*   -----> bei dns kann ich ja nix eintragen bekomm ich ja eigentlich vom provider 
> 
> Bei DNS kann man entweder die IPs der Nameserver eintragen oder einfach server, dann lässt er sich das vom Provider geben. Steht ganz klein im Text der bei pppoe-setup kommt, hat auch bisschen gedauert bis ich das gefunden hab...  

 

Das war die Lösung meines Problems!!! Ich hatte bei Dns auch nur flüchtig den ersten satz gelesen als ich dann mal weiter gelesen habe hab ich das gesehen mit server. Ich dank dir endlich kann ich weitermachen. Also ich bedank mich an allen beteiligten. Bis später zum nächsten problem   :Laughing:  

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du den Titel noch ein bisschen besser formulierst, also z.B. Internetverbindung ist da, nur DNS geht nicht.

und noch ein (solved) davor setzt

wissen andere welches das PRoblem war und das es jetzt funktioniert.

Ist zwar nicht Regel, aber hat sich eigentlich hier eingebürgert.

----------

